# Diatoms/Brown Algae Help?



## 29Kilo29 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi,

I recently started stocking a 75 gallon aquarium. Over the past week, a brown, algae type thing has started covering the rocks, and is starting to get onto the glass. I did some research, but was unsure if it is a Diatoms bloom or Brown Algae. What are some ways of getting it under control? 

Thanks!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

New tank, probably diatoms. Should go away on its own.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

as nubster says, it should go away on its own. However, its also very easy to clean, a quick brush and a simple algae scrubber will suffice while your tank gets settled. There are also a huge variety of algae eating fish and inverts that can help. Having something like a nerite snail will clean that up and continue to help keep some algae under control in the long run. Just bear in mind that if you plan to add animals to the tank to keep algae under control, be sure that you are not overstocking the tank to clean the algae faster, always think long term.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree. And I too don't like suggesting fish because they may or may not "fit" with the planned inhabitants of an aquarium, but most if not all of the so-called "algae" eating fish will eat diatoms. If you plan on a tank of forest fish (angelfish as in your avatar, tetra, rasbora, etc) there are many suitable.

Byron.


----------



## 29Kilo29 (Mar 25, 2011)

This is actually in a African Cichlid tank. If it is diatoms, how long should it last? It has been about a month since I started stocking the tank, with no sign of slowing down.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

What substrate do you have? Certain types of sand contribute to diatom growth, especially silicates if im not mistaken.

I have seen diatoms last for up to 5 or 6 months in my tanks, i usually introduce inverts to help get rid of it by the 4th month though, MTS snails will help and they will stay invisible most of the day. They will also help eat excess food and rotting plants.


----------



## 29Kilo29 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have gravel. 

Can inverts/snails survive with cichlids? And, is there a way to prevent the snail's population from exploding?


----------



## 29Kilo29 (Mar 25, 2011)

Also, this might sound stupid but I have some decor and gravel that is covered in algae from an established tank in the cichlid aquarium that I was using during the cycle. Is there any chance the diatoms could get transfered to the established aquarium when I move them back?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Various algae will appear in new tanks, during the first 2-3 months usually. This is due to unstable water parameters. Once the biological system is established (don't mean "cycle", that is something else) the water should become stable and the natural bacteria will work to keep it so. Light then is the factor that causes algae. The diatoms should dissipate within a couple months, unless as SC mentioned the substrate has silica. I think this is more common with sand than aquarium gravels. Silica can also be in your tap water; check the water supply folks for water data, many have a website.

If algae is growing on any decor it will continue to grow in another tank unless something affects it. Diatoms also occur with low light. But this has no relevance in a new tank.

Snails are in my view one of our best friends in an aquarium. Malaysian Livebearing Snails are ideal as they burrow through the substrate eating all sorts of stuff, breaking down large organics into smaller bits that the bacteria can more readily handle, etc. They are also quite good at protecting themselves from predation by fish; it is difficult for fish to get at them, due to their shell construction and a "trap door' as it is called. I have hundreds in my tanks.


----------



## 29Kilo29 (Mar 25, 2011)

My LFS only has mystery snails, and from what I read they would easily get picked off my African Cichlids... is this true?

Also, what would be a good way to clean the rocks, because they are very dirty and don't look very good. 

Thanks!


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

for the bigger rocks, you can always take them out and brush them. The diatoms should come off very easily. For the gravel, when you do your water changes, gravel vaccing the surface should turn a lot of your rocks and allow it to show off the cleaner side.


----------

